# Erie Sunday 2-13



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhauler and I met up early Sunday morning with Reel Magic (Tim) for a Erie walleye ice trip. It was my maiden voyage out onto the Erie ice pack with my own vehicle and I needed a guide to not only make sure that I got out and back safely but to also put us on some fish. 

I had a lot of fun and a my family enjoyed a great walleye dinner tonight. I learned a tremendous amount from Tim about traveling and traversing the MANY cracks out on the Erie ice pack. The ice on that lake still scares me like no other ice I've ever been on, but Tim's knowledge and experience made for a fun day on the ice.

If the ice holds after this warm and rain, give Tim a call for a trip, it's a great time and value.

If the ice is still good next week I'll be there for at least 2 days starting next Monday.

Kim


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had many good endorsements for Tim's guide service. I'm penciled in for Saturday--assuming the ice holds. This will be my first trip out on Erie ice...I'm sure it'll be a little different than what I'm used to on Buckeye Lake!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

someday.......someday....  

glad you guys had fun....ill bet haulin those hogs in through the ice is a blast.... i enjoy reading the reports!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

It is a real fun time out there on erie, hope to see some of you out there, wont be going myself till friday if possible. Please becareful, get a hold of someone who knows the ice. Reel magic sounds like he knows whats going on out there. This time of year it's best to have a north wind, the ice was still there today but full of water. Yesterday there was 8 solid inches every where we fished, I'm alittle worried of the ice blowing out with these strong south winds, just hope it stays here and re freezes. Will let you guys know whats going on and if were going this weekend. Any of you are welcome to join us.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,


I had a great time on Sunday. The ice on Erie is always an adventure. Let me know where you are headed on Monday and I will meet you there or tag along if you don't mind. I may head up there tomorrow if the winds turn like they say they will.

Wes


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Been up the last 3 weeks and the fish are definalty heating up. Last weekend was good but, the fish were scattered. Just had to wait them out. On the brighter side, every fish we caught Sunday was a keeper. I will be up Friday afternoon and fish the night bite. Fish saturday and sunday. Probably around the same area as last sunday. They will still be there. Lundy, Call me and I will give you what we found.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Sunday was not my best day seems I made all the wrong calls. Fished hard all day most guys had a few. We left at 5:15 and the bite started about then!Here are some pic's of Friday and Sat. Sorry I didn't have the camera Sunday. I'll get some pic's of some hogs on the truck next time Lundy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim,

I'll be up next Monday for a couple of days if there is fishable ice.

Kim


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Man I take some good pics. If only the people in the pic weren't so ugly it would be frameable. Tim let me know if you here anything about how the ice held up.

Scott


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

They fished yesterday Ice was OK. Got some fish too. The males are on the rocks! the bigger fish seem to be deeper. He's one for Scott!!


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

Ice is holding up they got em good yesterday


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That is great news!! I was out of town last week and could'nt get out, I was nervous I might not get another chance.


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

I fished Camp Perry yesterday or should I say I took a very short ride. Ice is soft only an inch or two of hard ice left. This could firm up but there is open water here and there. My advice stay off the ice for now,If you planned on comming call Friday for an update, Thanks. I'll be ice out fishing ASAP
419-732-8873


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Tim,

Oh well, it looks like a trip to Saginaw Bay is in order for next week if Erie won't cooperate.

I really want one more decent trip before I put all of the ice stuff away for the year.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Kim if you head north let me know. I may have to make a road trip and give that area a try. By the way how did the Ohio-v-michigan thing go, Just wondering if skeeter will still help you out or are the mich boys mad at you for another whoopin.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Skeeter was great.

He showed me around the bay for an entire day.

He didn't get to make the Hubbard trip. The MI guys won 4 walleye to 3 walleye, but there were 16 of them fishing and only 6 of us. We will take our loss and move on.

I will check with Skeeter later this weekend about the ice in the Bay, but from the current reports the ice is still fine.

I'll let you know


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

If Erie doesn't work out this weekend, I'm still left with that certain itch...Looking for alternatives. I'd be glad to join a group of OGF'ers somewhere...(this is an unsolicited invitation, I know)


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't give up hope yet. It is going to be cold enough to "lock" back up by saturday ,hopefully. besides, We aren't that fishing that far off of shore.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Erie Addict I am sure that the hole will cover with ice the next day or two but the problem is going to be the areas that are or were open yesterday will only have an inch or two max by the weekend. If Tim says it is a no go I would listen. Doesn't matter how far off shore you are if you break through and you head goes under your done, why risk it when the pros say no go?

Scott


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Couldn't Agree More Papascott. Everyone I've Talked To Thinks We'll Get A Few More Days Around Here. I Don't Trust Any Of It. Mon. And Tues. Really Messed The Ice Up Good.the Guy That Fell In North Was Drilling Holes With A Good 7 ''. Next Thing He Knew He Was Under 3 Times.


----------

